# Bunny Biscuits



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I have been busy baking this morning and now have 7 happy bunnys!!!(and 4 happy guineas!)

What do you make of these?

Carrot and Apple

















Apple and Sultana

















The taste test: (sorry about photo quality, phone photo's, forgot my camera!)
Jana nearly took my fingers off to grab hers! Marley and Gypsy ran outside with theirs.

































It is a vegan recipe, if anyone wants it, I'll post it up.

*Heidi*


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

The biscuits look great, I'd love the recipe please 
Glad the bunnies liked them!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Please could I have it too? Pretty please!


----------



## Sarahhampson (Nov 3, 2010)

Wouldn't mind making some myself


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

lol, okey dokey...

No Dairy Biscuits (vegan)
Makes 15 to 20 biscuits.

Ingredients
2 cup flour
3 tsp. baking powder
1 tsp. salt
6 tbsp. oil or soft shortening
2/3 cup water 

Instuctions
Mix all ingredients together. Add enough flour to knead easily. Knead on floured board about 30 seconds. Roll out to 1/2 inch thick. Cut with small cutter. Place on ungreased cookie sheet. 
Bake at 450°F for 10 to 12 minutes. 

I used self-raising flour and no baking powder (i didnt have any!) and added in the chopped apple and grated carrot and sultana's. I think next time I will put some apple juice in, and just less water.
Having tried one myself, they would need sugar in really if you are making them for humans.

I also have some more recipes I found today that I want to try them with  Vegan oatmeal cakes, vegan flapjacks and a vegan xmas cake 

*Heidi*


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I am going to try these ones and make a load to take to the rescue.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

jaxb05 said:


> I am going to try these ones and make a load to take to the rescue.


Just be warned, they arn't lasting well. I made them yest morning/lunchtime and this morning even kept in an airtight container they are going a little soft.

*Heidi*


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Bummer! The ones I made with porridge and nuggets with veg still are not too bad and I made them several days ago. Perhaps I should stick to them as Amos and Pickles love them, so the bunnies at Assisi should enjoy them too.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

jaxb05 said:


> Bummer! The ones I made with porridge and nuggets with veg still are not too bad and I made them several days ago. Perhaps I should stick to them as Amos and Pickles love them, so the bunnies at Assisi should enjoy them too.


Ok, its now 5 days and the biscuits hav'nt got any softer than that first day and the bunnies still love them, so they should be ok if made a reasonable time before, wouldnt expect them to last up to 2 weeks, but a week it seems will be ok.

*Heidi*


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

ive been making some cookies i ground up 1 cup pellets 1cup rolled oats then added grated carrot appel 1 tub of baby fruit purre 1 mashed bannaner a hand full of dreid herbs then a littel water to bind then rolled them into balls and baked untill rock hard mine love them sometimes i put honey in if i have got any


----------



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

think ill be doing sum of these for my 2 lil buns


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Made 2 more batches of biscuits yesterday, some with sultana's and some with red berry baby food in them and smeared over the top before baking. 
Also made some vegan flapjacks but we like them so much ourselves that we have been eating them instead of the rabbits, how mean!

*Heidi*


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Fabulous! I'm definitely going to try these tomorrow for my bunnies and guinea pigs! Thanks xx


----------

